# Ironbuilt and The Grim repper.



## turbobusa (Oct 6, 2013)

For those that don't know these two guys well let me fill you in.
IB is just a gift of a great friend . Even though he looks like a big 
seriously mean guy capable of inflicting great bodily harm he is like a 
big puppy dog always trying to make others smile. Gentle giant that IB- my friend..  Grim though I don't know as well yet has a great heart as well. I am very thankful for friends like these .
Anasci has had a big impact on me. I live in an area where I am largely isolated other than the family i married into which I am grateful for as well. The friendships I have developed here are real as 
the ones I had in my youth. Planning a fishing trip with IB soon. 
Grim , Thank you very much for the thoughtfulness you gave me in the VM and txt. Made me smile. IB I can't even begin to thank for all the kindness and thoughtful instances you have so freely shown me.
You are just the coolest. The reason I am putting this out here in the open is that the friendship that has come my way through this board 
has seen me through some very tough times .
I hope that there is another couple folks that get the unexpected gift of great friendship that came my way through the board.
Everything  happens for a reason. As my wife always tells me 
for a reason season or lifetime.  Hope I can return all the kindness and goodness that has come my way. 
I'm about to go to the gym in a minute here. 
Hope all have a good day.......   Thx     T


----------



## LastChance (Oct 6, 2013)

Great post man!  Stuff like this is what makes Anasci the awesome place it is.  Never been part or another board like it.


----------



## chicken_hawk (Oct 6, 2013)

There is a real brotherhood here at anasci

Hawk


----------



## Magnus82 (Oct 6, 2013)

great post turbo! I was just thinking about this the other day.  Outside my own family, I spend by far the most time on here with you guys.  I take every opportunity I can to jump on here and see what has been posted. I love the camaraderie here and think of you all is true friends.  This sure is a great place to call home! .


----------



## fubaseball (Oct 6, 2013)

Awesome post! IB has helped me out a ton on various things... A lot of knowledge and ALWAYS willing to help! 

Rory has been a great friend. He knows a lot of personal stuff with me and has kept me from making some big mistakes with my lady just  by sharing his experience and wisdom


----------



## LuKiFeR (Oct 6, 2013)

I agree. Though I don't know grim well... Both are great guys.
IB is a gentleman n a scholar. Lol.
There def isn't a better bunch  anywhereelse


----------



## Big-John (Oct 6, 2013)

Great post. They are a bunch of great guys here.


----------



## swolesearcher (Oct 6, 2013)

turbobusa said:


> For those that don't know these two guys well let me fill you in.
> IB is just a gift of a great friend . Even though he looks like a big
> seriously mean guy capable of inflicting great bodily harm he is like a
> big puppy dog always trying to make others smile. Gentle giant that IB- my friend..  Grim though I don't know as well yet has a great heart as well. I am very thankful for friends like these .
> ...



I totally agree with you brother... and i can say i am one of the lucky ones because i got the unexpected gift of getting to know Ib outside the board and he`s a real honest person.. always ready to help and make you smile  a real friend..
i think that Grim is friendly and a very honest guy too and always ready to help.. and i hope i`ll get to know him better.. without them this board wouldn`t be the same that`s for sure!


----------



## jacked391 (Oct 7, 2013)

chicken_hawk said:


> There is a real brotherhood here at anasci
> 
> Hawk



X2 u ain't bullshitin great people here.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Oct 7, 2013)

standing ovation ..... where's IB?? y so quiet?? weeping ya??. LOL!


----------



## jacked391 (Oct 7, 2013)

MoFo said:


> I totally agree with you brother... and i can say i am one of the lucky ones because i got the unexpected gift of getting to know Ib outside the board and he`s a real honest person.. always ready to help and make you smile  a real friend..
> i think that Grim is friendly and a very honest guy too and always ready to help.. and i hope i`ll get to know him better.. without them this board wouldn`t be the same that`s for sure!



I have also got to know ib outside of board. Can't say enough how good of a person he is. Don't know Grim well but he has been praised by guys i respect here. Nice to see this now a days.


----------



## Nattydread (Oct 7, 2013)

I had to like all. Cause all are true. IB and grim contribute so much to this board, I can only wish and dream to do the same.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Oct 7, 2013)

Alright let me type this out before I full on cry- LoL 

No but really- IB... Stands apart, he goes way out of his way to help people on and off the board and I have experienced it and witnessed him help others.

This is a great thread and it's always nice to give credit where credit is due- 

Long live the Northwestern Yetti!!!


----------



## kubes (Oct 8, 2013)

Great thread.... I haven't been here long but it's a great group of people here that seem to genuinely care about each other! Thank you everyone for making us feel at home


----------



## BigBob (Oct 8, 2013)

Ya, You guys are alright.


----------



## AtomAnt (Oct 8, 2013)

So many great people here on Anasci.  I really love this site. It really is unique in the brotherhood that seems to form here.  Just a tight group or good dudes...


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 8, 2013)

Man i leave this place for a few days and woulda sent u all to get an estro/ preggo test....I appreciate the kind words and its only some anomolly i have so i can live stess free..lol  Turbobusa and i were probably casted from same plastic mold but he is shorter since my head got stuck and the pry bar stretched me out.. As for Grim  he was a recall...LOL.. no hes the master of knowledge ... But actually i come on here and see everyone day to day and thats pretty cool as you over time begin to know everyone .Just like every sponsor, everyone  is cool and no matter whats been said true or false its ok.. Free speech last time i know so anyone that may dislike someone step back and kinda view the whole picture.. to me there is enough hate in todays life already.. Live with an open concience and live a long life...thanks ib!


----------



## Big-John (Oct 8, 2013)

Group hug guys. Bring it in.


----------

